# TwistTheWeb Live Competition #3



## Clayy9 (Jun 18, 2011)

Date: 6/24/11
Where: TwistTheWeb.com
When
2x2: 10:00am EDT; 2:00pm GMT
3x3 (all sub-comp): 11:00am EDT; 3:00pm GMT
3x3 (main): 12:00pm EDT; 4:00pm GMT
3x3 (OH): 1:00pm EDT; 5:00pm GMT

Event List


Spoiler



*2x2*
Host: _Clayy9_
Competitors (6): _chrissyD_, _kprox1994_, _Odder_, _timspurfan_, _NSKuber_, _theZcuber_

*Sub-Competitions for 3x3*
Sub-15
Host: _Clayy9_
Competitors (5): _timspurfan_, _Bubitrek_, _janilo_, _jincronics07_, _dan_

15s-25s
Host: _Clayy9_
Competitors (2): _piani_, _chrissyD_

sup-30
Host: _theZcuber_
Competitors (2): _theZcuber_, _kprox1994_

*Main 3x3 Competition*
Host: _Clayy9_
Competitors (4): _chrissyD_, _kprox1994_, _Bubitrek_, _timspurfan_

*3x3 (OH)*
Host: _Clayy9_
Competitors: _Bubitrek_



Competitors:


Spoiler



12 competitors

```
*************************************
*SS username       |TTW username    *
*------------------|----------------*
*Bubitrek          |Bubitrek        *
*chrissyD          |chrisUK         *
*cuberkid10        |cuberkid10      *
*                  |dan             *
*kprox1994         |kprox1994       *
*                  |janilo          *
*jincronics_07     |jincronics07    *
*NSKuber           |NSKuber         *
*Odder             |Odder           *
*                  |piani           *
*theZcuber         |thezcuber       *
*timspurfan        |asmith          *
*************************************
```




Results:


Spoiler



2x2

1st place: Odder (3.03)
2nd place: NSKuber (3.11)
3rd place: timspurfan (4.98)

Details:


Spoiler



Round 1 scramble: U2 F R2 U' R U R' U2 F' R' 
Round 2 scramble: U' R F2 R2 F R2 F R U R2 
Round 3 scramble: R2 U F2 U F2 R2 U2 F R2 F2 
Round 4 scramble: F' R' F' U2 R2 U' F2 R' U F2 
Round 5 scramble: U' R' F' R2 F U F' U2 R2 F2 
Round 6 scramble: U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F R2 U2 F R' 
Round 7 scramble: U2 R F' U R F2 U R' F U' 
Round 8 scramble: U2 F R' F2 U F' R2 U2 R2 U 
Round 9 scramble: R2 F U2 F' R' U R F2 U F 
Round 10 scramble: R U R' F' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' 
Round 11 scramble: U2 F2 U2 F U F2 U F2 R F' 
Round 12 scramble: R' U F R F' U F' R' F R2 

_Odder_'s results: 2.75, 3.18, 3.02, (4.39), 2.29, 2.69, 2.24, 3.47, 3.92, 3.87, (1.93), 2.82 = 3.03
_NSKuber_'s results: 2.90, 2.75, 2.99, 3.42, 3.08, 3.11, (2.64), (5.02), 3.22, 3.07, 3.10, 3.50 = 3.11
_timspurfan_'s results: 4.17, 3.88, 2.97, (DNF), (1.89), 3.06, 5.96, 5.73, 4.07, 6.72, 7.42, 5.77 = 4.98
_chrissyD_'s results: 5.98, 8.10, 7.05, 6.54, (4.34), 7.44, 6.58, 6.81, 9.17, (9.42), 5.91, 7.78 = 7.14
_theZcuber_'s results: 17.71, 19.52, 17.00, (24.00), 18.54, 17.91, 18.85, (11.00), 23.37, 13.83, 15.92, 16.05 = 17.66
_kprox1994_'s results: (DNS), DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS, 36.00, 24.32, DNF, 22.78, (15.51), 17.94 = DNF



3x3 (sub-15)

1st place: jincronics07 (10.39)
2nd place: janilo (10.46)
3rd place: timspurfan (11.06)

Details:


Spoiler



Round 1 scramble: F U B2 U F2 L2 U2 D' L R2 F U2 R B2 R' U2 F' U2 F U R' F D2 F D'
Round 2 scramble: F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D' L F' R2 L2 B' U F' D2 B2 D' U2 L' F R D' U L B R2 
Round 3 scramble: F' L F' R2 U2 L2 B' R L' F' D2 L2 F' U' D B' L' D R2 B2 L' R B U' R'
Round 4 scramble: U' L2 U2 F R U D B F D2 R' L' D U R' B' F2 D F' U B2 D U F2 L'
Round 5 scramble: U F' L U F' R F' R' B' U2 R2 B2 R F2 L' D2 B2 D2 B' U' D' B' F U2 R
Round 6 scramble: D2 U2 F' D' B' F L2 U2 F D R' D' B U' R2 D U R2 B R2 D L' B2 L2 F2
Round 7 scramble: R2 L' B2 U R B F2 L R' D L' R' B2 F' D' B2 U F2 L F' L D U B2 F2
Round 8 scramble: U2 D B' R' D B2 L R U' B2 L D' B F U2 D R B R U' B L U' F' U2
Round 9 scramble: B' F R F' L2 B' D' R2 B2 L D' U B' F2 U2 D2 F' L' F U F D2 U2 F2 L'
Round 10 scramble: B L2 B D2 F B' D2 L' B D2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R L' B2 F' R' L D U2 L2 D L2 
Round 11 scramble: F2 L' U F' L' B2 U L' R2 D' F D B' L R D B' U2 L R2 F D2 U' R F'
Round 12 scramble: U L2 D L R' F' B' R2 F D2 B' U L2 F U L2 U' R L D2 U L U R U

_jincronics07_'s results: 10.01, 10.95, 11.25, 10.70, 11.08, (11.50), 10.79, (9.31), 9.10, 9.98, 9.52, 10.32 = 10.39
_janilo_'s results: (DNS), 10.40, 12.28, 10.67, 11.56, 11.05, 10.75, (8.71), 9.31, 8.90, 10.04, 9.65 = 10.46
_timspurfan_'s results: 11.32, 11.60, 12.78, 10.11, 9.30, 13.62, 10.04, (7.64), 9.42, (13.87), 10.63, 11.73 = 11.06
_Bubitrek_'s results: (15.78), 13.09, 14.20, 12.27, 11.13, 12.61, 14.18, (10.48), 13.11, 14.08, 13.73, 11.96 = 13.04
_dan_'s results: (14.83), 20.13, 21.14, 18.96, (DNF), 32.11, 21.21, 19.46, 20.04, 22.34, 19.76, 32.83 = 22.80



3x3 (15s-25s)

1st place: chrissyD (21.74)
2nd place: piani (DNF)

Details:


Spoiler



Round 1 scramble: R' L F' B' R' L2 D B R D2 B2 U D' B' U2 B2 R' L' B' L D' F' R2 F' R' 
Round 2 scramble: U2 F R B' U' B' D R' U D' L R' B' L D2 U F' D2 U R' F L' U R2 L2 
Round 3 scramble: L' B2 R F' B2 U D B' L D2 F2 U R F2 L R' U F2 B2 R' F' D' B' D2 L2 
Round 4 scramble: U2 L' D2 U' F B R L2 B' L' U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B' D' U' F B' L D F2 R' B' 
Round 5 scramble: F R2 D2 U L' F' L' F2 D B' U L' R2 F' L F2 L' B' L' R' U2 F D2 U' L' 
Round 6 scramble: L2 D' R2 B L2 R U' D' L U B' L B2 U2 R F D F' R2 U2 R' D U' B2 F2 
Round 7 scramble: B2 D' F2 B L' D B D' U B D2 F2 B2 R' L' D L B' U L D2 U' B' R' L 
Round 8 scramble: L' U' F' U2 F2 L' D B' U2 R' L2 U2 D2 F' B2 R U2 B D2 R U L' D' B D' 
Round 9 scramble: F U' B2 U L B R' D U2 R' F2 B' R2 U2 F2 R' F2 B' L D2 R' F D U' B 
Round 10 scramble: U' R2 F' D' U R2 B F' L F L B D' B' R B2 F2 U2 B' D R2 U' F D U2 
Round 11 scramble: D2 B' R' D' B2 F2 L2 F D' L' R D' R2 U' D2 F U B2 U' B' F R B' U' D 
Round 12 scramble: B L2 B D2 F B' D2 L' B D2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R L' B2 F' R' L D U2 L2 D L2 

_chrissyD_'s results: 22.35, 21.22, 22.60, 21.45, 23.33, 19.75, (23.68), (18.70), 21.98, 19.63, 22.52, 22.64 = 21.74
_piani_'s results: (DNS), DNS, DNS, DNS, DNF, (8.20), 26.08, 24.74, 26.07, DNS, DNS, DNS = DNF



3x3 (sup-30)

1st place: kprox1994 (31.77)
2nd place: theZcuber (41.96)

Details:


Spoiler



Round 1 scramble: U' L F2 U2 L R2 U2 L' D U2 R2 B2 U D B2 U2 B F2 U' D' F2 R F R D'
Round 2 scramble: F D B' F' R U' D2 R U2 L2 B F2 L2 R D2 R2 B2 F2 R' D' R' F U' F2 R
Round 3 scramble: R2 U' F' L D' F' B' U' L' B R' U2 D2 B2 D2 U' B F' D' L B R' U D2 R'
Round 4 scramble: F' L' R2 U2 F2 L' B2 D B2 R F2 D2 F2 L' D B2 D' F' B2 R' B' D2 B R2 U'
Round 5 scramble: B L2 R' D2 F2 U' R D' L2 R' B U' F2 R D L F L' U L2 B L U D' L2
Round 6 scramble: R2 F' U2 L R U' R' D F2 B' D2 R' D' B2 F' R2 B2 R2 L D R2 U2 F2 R L'
Round 7 scramble: F2 B L' U D' R2 B F L' R U' B U D2 B2 L2 U B2 R F2 D B2 U2 D' B2
Round 8 scramble: F' U D B2 U' D2 B' U2 L2 F2 D2 R U F L' U2 R2 F' L B' D2 U' L B' F2
Round 9 scramble: U B2 L R' F' B' R2 B2 D R2 D2 U F' D2 R U2 F' D' L' R F B2 R2 U R'
Round 10 scramble: B2 L2 D' R2 L F2 B' D2 L' F U R' U' L2 U2 D' L' B' F2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 R
Round 11 scramble: F R2 F R' F' D2 F2 U2 F' R F B' L' F U' R2 U' D L2 B' D U2 F' B' R'
Round 12 scramble: D' U L' U' R U L2 U2 F D' F' D L' R2 B' D' L' U2 L D2 L2 B' D F L 

_kprox1994_'s results: 39.78, 36.98, (46.60), 33.66, 26.19, 29.98, 35.03, 29.46, 27.98, (23.40), 29.19, 29.46 = 31.77
_theZcuber_'s results: (54.51), (34.48), 35.48, 54.04, 52.81, 38.12, 38.22, 41.15, 35.94, 44.82, 37.52, 37.80 = 41.96



3x3 (main)

1st place: timspurfan (12.14)
2nd place: Bubitrek (13.10)
3rd place: kprox1994 (21.26)

Details:


Spoiler



Round 1 scramble: L' R U F' D' L R2 U B2 D L2 U B2 F' L2 F' U2 B2 D2 R2 F B U2 B2 F2
Round 2 scramble: D' R L2 B2 R B' F2 D L F' D2 R' D' U2 F2 R2 U' B' D R' D' B2 L2 R' D
Round 3 scramble: F' L2 F' R' U L' B2 R L2 U B' L2 B U' R2 L2 U R2 U F' U L B2 U' D2
Round 4 scramble: R L' F2 L B L2 D' U2 F' R' D' R' B L2 F2 R' F2 B' R B R' L F L2
Round 5 scramble: U F L U2 F' L' F2 R' U D' L B2 L2 B2 U' L B F' U' R B2 D' F B U2
Round 6 scramble: D' F' B2 U F' D U R D F' U F B' D R' F2 D L F U B2 L' U2 F B2
Round 7 scramble: D' L D' U F' U D2 L F' B2 R F2 R' B2 R U B F2 R2 B U F'
Round 8 scramble: F2 B L2 B' U L B' D' B' R D' F B2 D2 B' L R' F' L F B2 D2 L' D U2
Round 9 scramble: F' B2 U2 D R2 L2 B F' L2 U' F' U D L D U F2 R U' R2 F' B U' F B2
Round 10 scramble: B D2 U2 B U' D2 R2 B' D' F2 D' R L D2 F' L2 R2 D F U D' B'
Round 11 scramble: U' B2 D' B D2 F2 U D' B' U B2 D' U R2 B2 F2 D' B2 D' F U' R' L D2 F'
Round 12 scramble: R B2 D L D B2 R U L' R2 B' R L' B R2 D U2 L2 D2 U2 B' F2 L'

_timspurfan_'s results: 11.21, 11.81, 11.83, 11.46, 14.17, 11.59, (14.59), (10.35), 12.62, 14.21, 11.62, 10.85 = 12.14
_Bubitrek_'s results: 12.96, (14.91), 13.12, (10.53), 10.69, 13.05, 14.70, 13.75, 12.74, 12.42, 13.64, 13.91 = 13.10
_kprox1994_'s results: 33.36, 33.48, 35.92, (40.16), 28.52, 31.96, 30.68, 33.33, 24.04, 35.88, (19.58), 25.47 = 21.26
_chrissyD_'s results: 23.11, 22.24, 21.05, 20.91, 21.32, 23.56, (19.95), 22.58, 21.55, (27.26), 21.74, 24.50 = 22.53



3x3 (OH)

1st place: Bubitrek (22.00)

Details:


Spoiler



Round 1 scramble: L F2 B2 R' L D F2 L2 R' U' F U2 F' U' B' L2 D2 B2 U L2 B U2 R' D L2 
Round 2 scramble: U B' R2 U' R' F U2 L F2 R' F' D2 R B' L2 R F2 L F2 B U2 L2 U F2 U2 
Round 3 scramble: R' F' R' B2 L2 R' B' F D F D2 U' L U2 F B L2 F B' D' R F' L U2 L2 
Round 4 scramble: U F' D L' R' U' D2 B R D' U B U2 F2 R2 U' L R' B2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R U' 
Round 5 scramble: D F2 L F B2 L2 U R2 B' R' D L R' D B2 F2 R2 U R' B' D2 L' F2 L R2 
Round 6 scramble: F B' D' L' D R2 U' L R2 B2 U' F' U L' U R' F' D' F' R U F' R B U' 
Round 7 scramble: U2 F B L D' B' D2 U2 F2 D2 B R U L' U' B' D' L' F' B2 L' F' D2 U B' 
Round 8 scramble: F B2 R2 U D B' F D2 F L R U' L2 F R2 D2 L2 D' L' U' D2 R B2 F2 D 
Round 9 scramble: R' D2 U2 F2 L F R' U B' L U D2 B2 R D B2 D2 R' D2 B F' U D' L2 U' 
Round 10 scramble: R D U L B R F' B2 R2 D F' B' L R2 U' L' U2 B2 F L U2 R2 D2 L R' 
Round 11 scramble: F' B' R L2 F' D B' L' B2 L' B' U' R' D R F2 B2 R D F2 D2 B2 F2 D B' 
Round 12 scramble: L' R' F R2 F2 L' D' U2 F B R F' B R D' R2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 B U R' D2 

_Bubitrek_'s results: 21.10, (16.30), 23.22, 19.83, 21.05, 24.72, 21.00, 22.20, (26.19), 22.50, 22.69, 21.67 = 22.00


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jun 18, 2011)

I would like this comps to be at least every other week, every saturday its just too much.


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 18, 2011)

What if you don't have a TTW account? if you do or don't need one pm me.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 18, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> What if you don't have a TTW account? if you do or don't need one pm me.


 
...you need a TTW account to participate in the TTW competition...how else are you planning to compete...


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 18, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> What if you don't have a TTW account? if you do or don't need one pm me.


 
It's not that hard to just create one....


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 21, 2011)

There's only 3 days until the competition...


----------



## cubernya (Jun 21, 2011)

I'll do the 3x3 sup-30

If you want me to host it, I'll be happy to


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 21, 2011)

ill join the 2x2, sub 25 3x3 and 5x5. you know me im chrisUk on ttw


----------



## emolover (Jun 21, 2011)

2-5 I will join.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'll do Sup-30 3x3, 2x2 and Pyraminx. I can host if needed.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 21, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> I'll do the 3x3 sup-30
> 
> If you want me to host it, I'll be happy to


Do you want to be in the main 3x3 competition, also? What's your TTW username?


chrissyD said:


> ill join the 2x2, 3x3 and 5x5. you know me im chrisUk on ttw


Which 3x3 sub-competition are you in? Do you want to be in the main 3x3 competition, too?


emolover said:


> 2-5 I will join.


Which 3x3 sub-competition do you want to be in? What's your TTW username?


kprox1994 said:


> I'll do Sup-30 3x3, 2x2 and Pyraminx. I can host if needed.


Do you want to be in the main 3x3 competition? What's your TTW username?


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 21, 2011)

sub 25 and main


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 21, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Do you want to be in the main 3x3 competition? What's your TTW username?


 Yes and kprox1994


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 21, 2011)

I want to do 3x3 (main), 4x4, 5x5, pyra, and square-1.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 21, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> I want to do 3x3 (main), 4x4, 5x5, pyra, and square-1.


 
Do you want to be in a 3x3 sub-competition?


----------



## emolover (Jun 21, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Which 3x3 sub-competition do you want to be in? What's your TTW username?


 
Main and Emolover.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 21, 2011)

emolover said:


> Main and Emolover.


 
Aside from the main 3x3 competitions, there are also seperate 3x3 competitions divided up by time. Do you want to compete in one of these? If so, which time range?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 21, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Do you want to be in a 3x3 sub-competition?


 
I wont be at home when it happens.


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 22, 2011)

I'll join.
Events: 2x2, 3x3 15s - 20s, 3x3 main competition, 4x4, 5x5, pyraminx and megaminx.
MY TTW user is Louis.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 22, 2011)

Sorry I forgot to mention, but I'll also go into the 3x3 main competition (avg. 45 s), as well as 4x4 (avg 4:30)


Now I doubt it, since I just ordered yesterday, but I might even go under 2x2 if it arrives (from cube depot, live in NY...so very close to shop)


----------



## Carrot (Jun 22, 2011)

Just sign me up for:
2x2x2, 3x3x3 main, OH, pyra and mega..


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 22, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Sorry I forgot to mention, but I'll also go into the 3x3 main competition (avg. 45 s), as well as 4x4 (avg 4:30)
> 
> 
> Now I doubt it, since I just ordered yesterday, but I might even go under 2x2 if it arrives (from cube depot, live in NY...so very close to shop)


What's your TTW username?


Odder said:


> Just sign me up for:
> 2x2x2, 3x3x3 main, OH, pyra and mega..


Do you want to be in a 3x3 sub-comp? What's your TTW username?


----------



## Bubitrek (Jun 22, 2011)

i'll do 3x3, 2x2, OH


----------



## timspurfan (Jun 22, 2011)

I will mostly likely be home. My ttw username is: asmith
Would you mind signing me up for 2x2, 3x3 main, and 3x3 (sub15)? Thanks


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 22, 2011)

Bubitrek said:


> i'll do 3x3, 2x2, OH


 
Do you want to be in a 3x3 sub-competition?


----------



## Bubitrek (Jun 22, 2011)

yes in sub15


----------



## Carrot (Jun 22, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> What's your TTW username?
> 
> Do you want to be in a 3x3 sub-comp? What's your TTW username?


 
No thank you and my TTW username is still Odder xD


----------



## cubernya (Jun 22, 2011)

TTW username is thezcuber

FYI on all cubing things I'll go by the name of theZcuber


----------



## oranjules (Jun 22, 2011)

i'll do 2x2, 3x3 sub-15, main, pyra
my TTW username is oranjules


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 22, 2011)

Could you add me to OH? I forgot to include it...


----------



## cubernya (Jun 23, 2011)

I can host any events you need me to, but I can't do any more sub-competitions (I am already hosting one)


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 23, 2011)

This is the last day before the competition. We need a host for 3x3 (sub-15). Also, I will be sending out PMs with room passwords in approx. 12 hours.


----------



## oranjules (Jun 23, 2011)

the host only have to open the room, and copy/paste scrambles and times ? Then i could host


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 23, 2011)

oranjules said:


> the host only have to open the room, and copy/paste scrambles and times ? Then i could host


 
Yes, that's all you have to do. I'll make you host for 3x3 (sub-15).


----------



## NSKuber (Jun 23, 2011)

I want to participate in 2x2! Nickname on TTW is the same as here.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 23, 2011)

BTW for all hosts, if you're wondering how to get the scrambles afterwards, in the graph thing next to the chat box, click the avg. 12 or overall average. That gives you all the scrambles


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 24, 2011)

Is it really that hard to say "I won't be able to compete today"?


theZcuber said:


> BTW for all hosts, if you're wondering how to get the scrambles afterwards, in the graph thing next to the chat box, click the avg. 12 or overall average. That gives you all the scrambles


That doesn't work if you don't have an Ao12 / overall average.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 24, 2011)

Time zone thing was messed up, I had no idea what time to get on.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 25, 2011)

All but Square-1, 15-25 for 3x3

*EDIT:* can't do 5x5, pyra or mega


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 25, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> All but Square-1, 15-25 for 3x3
> 
> *EDIT:* can't do 5x5, pyra or mega


 
The competition is already over...

-------------

Is there _anyone_ interested in another competition?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 25, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> The competition is already over...
> 
> -------------
> 
> Is there _anyone_ interested in another competition?


 
Oh... I thought it was going to be this Monday... I would be interested in another competition then.


----------



## jrb (Jun 25, 2011)

Definitely. I just found this website yesterday so I haven't had the chance to be in a competition


----------



## oranjules (Jun 25, 2011)

sorry for not having done this competition, i don't have internet now :/ (i'm on a 3G USB key)


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 26, 2011)

Results are up. For those of you who _do_ want another competition, when do you want it to be?


----------



## cubernya (Jun 26, 2011)

I would say 2 weeks is a good time frame.

I can possibly host more sub-competitions, although it depends upon my times then


----------

